# MP-1r-KIT Acoustical measurement kit: it acts like SPL meter?



## actarusfleed (Nov 30, 2009)

I bought a MP-1r-KIT Acoustical measurement kit from the european site ISEMCON.

My question is:
Imagine that I whant only to allign the SoundPressureLevels (in terms of VOLUME)of my 5 speakers ... For this use do you think that my mic (MP-1r-KIT) is inappropriate? I need forcedly an SPL meter?

thank you,
actarus


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks like a good little test mic & mic-preamp kit . :T

You should be able to very effectively use this kit
 


> Plug this pre-amp into your current soundcard ( calibrate your computers' sc first ) and then it all with REW to see if your speakers need EQ .

> The Mic Kit Pre-Amp is already setup to allow one to balance speakers to each other (at 94db ) using a 1K tone .
> Therefore there's no reason to out & buy a SLM ( SPL Meter ) or any other test mic or soundcard ( that I can see ) .

> Your "Kit" comes with a calibration file , what format is it in ?
> If it is in a text file format , it may be usable by REW .

:sn:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

actarusfleed said:


> Imagine that I whant only to allign the SoundPressureLevels (in terms of VOLUME)of my 5 speakers ... For this use do you think that my mic (MP-1r-KIT) is inappropriate? I need forcedly an SPL meter?


I’m confused. How can it tell you measured SPL levels if it has no display?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

>  *"zipped" MP-1r-KIT info* 



Wayne said:


> I’m confused. How can it tell you measured SPL levels if it has no display?


> Simply put ; One calibrates the acoustic pickup level with the 94db LED seen on the preamps front face ( which is designed to light-up at 94 db ) . 
> Cheap, cheerful ( & for many ), effective enough .

> There's another calibration step available, which is why I created the above link .

> A walk-through of the companies website is worthwhile browsing. :T

:sn:


----------



## actarusfleed (Nov 30, 2009)

EarlK said:


> > Simply put ; One calibrates the acoustic pickup level with the 94db LED seen on the preamps front face ( which is designed to light-up at 94 db ) .


excuse me earlk ... I'm confused.

Correct me if I'm wrong:

An SPL meter like Galaxy CM-140 have an integrated display that say to me the REAL PRESSURE that my speakers are emitting.

My Mic has no display. You suggest to increase its preamp level until the red led light.

That's right. When the led lights up the mic system reach 94db ... BUT THIS IS NOT THE REAL PRESSURE IN THE LISTENING POINT!
I'm right?

this is not important for the REW's "SPL calibration procedure" ?









thank you so much,
actarus


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> That's right. When the led lights up the mic system reach 94db ... BUT THIS IS NOT THE REAL PRESSURE IN THE LISTENING POINT!


> It is the real pressure at the listening point if that is where you placed the microphone ( I'm accepting that the manufacturer is correct in their claim of accuracy ) .
> Once you hit 94db on your preamp, enter that number into REWs calibration window ( for SPL ) . 










> Their method is no less accurate than using a RadioShack Meter ( as far as I can see ) .

> It is also worth doing the manufacturers calibration , for -10 dbV .

<> :sn:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

EarlK said:


> > Simply put ; One calibrates the acoustic pickup level with the 94db LED seen on the preamps front face ( which is designed to light-up at 94 db ) .


Wow, I wonder if it comes with a “hearing protection recommended when calibrating speakers” advisory... :rubeyes:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Wow, I wonder if it comes with a “hearing protection recommended when calibrating speakers” advisory...


> Yep ( I'm with you there Wayne ) , 

> A pure 1K tone at 94db is extremely annoying ( approaching "stupid-loud", IME ) and whenever implemented by myself for whatever reason , usually has me wondering when I'm going to blow something up ( & hey , I'm in the SR business ) .

> Personally, I'd just buy a cheap SLM & be done with it ( & save my hearing/sanity ) .

:sn:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe the 94dB LED is mainly intended for use with microphone calibrators stuck on the end of the mic, so no hearing protection required


----------



## aackthpt (Jan 24, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Wow, I wonder if it comes with a “hearing protection recommended when calibrating speakers” advisory... :rubeyes:


I keep a set of Leightning L3 muffs with my measurement rig, and earplugs in case more people need to be around too. :bigsmile:

I agree, very nice measuring setup they have there!


----------



## actarusfleed (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok Guys,
If I whant to do some calibration test with this mic ... what settings I've do choose in REW's SPL Calibration Procedure?









thank you


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

REW can’t calibrate mics, if that's what you’re asking.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## actarusfleed (Nov 30, 2009)

No, Wayne...
My question is: If the settings in my image above are not matching the REAL settings on the meter ... what will be the result?
In other words the settings (buttons) in the image above MUST be the same actived on the meter?

With the CM140 is simple to verify this condition because the buttons on the meter are the same of the image above ... but with my other Mic (MP-1r-KIT) ... what are the right settings?

thank you.
actarus


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The settings on the REW SPL meter are independent of the settings of the meter you are using.


----------

